# What's in your saddle bag?



## Optomrider (Mar 12, 2009)

How do you road riders fit all the essentials on a ride? Most riders seem to have only a small saddle bag and mostly empty jersey pockets. I'm having trouble fitting in a patch repair kit, phone, money, snack bars/gels, multipurpose tool, bike levers etc into my saddle bag and I dislike having full jersey pockets.

What do you consider as necessary for a 100km ride?

Thanks.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

I dislike saddle bags for the most part... If I can get away with it (Most rides under 30 miles) I'll carry my phone with money and ID rubber banded around it, a tool and a bar or two in my jersey, and then I'll carry a tube and pump in one of my bottle cages. 

For the length of ride you're talking about I carry a lot of water, so I throw everything mentioned in a saddle bag and add on a patch kit.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

In bag: tube, tools, patch kit, tire levers, some cash, tiny cable lock. Those stay there for all rides. The bag only gets opened if one of those items is needed.

In jersey pockets: all the items that need to be reached more frequently, including food and phone.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Optomrider said:


> How do you road riders fit all the essentials on a ride? Most riders seem to have only a small saddle bag and mostly empty jersey pockets. I'm having trouble fitting in a patch repair kit, phone, money, snack bars/gels, multipurpose tool, bike levers etc into my saddle bag and I dislike having full jersey pockets.
> 
> What do you consider as necessary for a 100km ride?
> 
> Thanks.


Tube, CO2, inflator, tire iron, and plastic surgical gloves...The C02 and inflator are wrapped in the paper towel


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> Tube, CO2, inflator, tire iron, and plastic surgical gloves...The C02 and inflator are wrapped in the paper towel


Minus the gloves, same here. And I store the CO2 and inflator in a zip loc bag. All fits neatly in a Specialized mini wedge.

Phone, keys, ID, bars go in the jersey pockets.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Knowledge*



Optomrider said:


> What do you consider as necessary for a 100km ride?


You might do some searches as there will be a lot of information previously posted. When not using my pockets I fit all my stuff in a Pearl Izumu Tailgate bag. Some of the stuff I pack is for others, such as a valve extender for the person packing a short stemmed tube for their deep dish wheels so you will need to adjust your list to your bike and knowledge of what you can use.



Keeping up with Junior said:


> Most multi tools have way too much useless crap. Don't buy one of those boat anchors. Instead get one or two allen keys and some sort of small screwdriver. I would guess about half the stuff on a multi tool would not even fit any component on your bike. The other option is to take a multi tool and modify it, removing useless items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

tubes,tire leaver,cash,Co2,


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

In my saddle bag on my cross bike, I have:

Chain tool
Sram power link
tube
tire levers
5mm allen key
C02

If I'm on a long ride, keys, cell, and food go in jersey pocket.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Park Mini Allen Tool
Tube inside old Tyvek CD envelope (envelope is great as a boot for torn sidewalls)
2 Tire Levers.
Small patch kit
15mm stubby wrench for my fixie wheels.
Paper Towel for wiping hands. 
A few dollars for emergencies.

Everything else like phone and food goes into my jersey pocket or camera pack if I have my camera along. I don't take CO2 on most rides, I prefer the unlimited supply of a full sized frame pump. If I'm doing a race or challenge century for time I might take a C02.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Mini tool
4 zip ties
1 tube 
1 Park patch kit
3 tire levers
I have a mini pump attached to the bag as well. 

There is a ton of room left over, so I'm gt get a smaller bag and a pump (Blackburn) that'll fit in a back pocket. 

My jersey pockets contain a phone or ID, and the garage door opener.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Depending on how hot it get where you ride and your hydration requirements, you can always install a second bottle cage and fill the bottle with tools or other bulky stuff. I velcro mine down to the frame so it doesn't bounce out. Makes for a quick/cheap way to swap kits between bikes.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

In seat bag (it's a tight fit):
spare tube
CO2
Tire levers
Mini tool
tiny emergency kit with a couple of bandaids, noxasting, antibacterial wipes
a latex glove (I really hate getting covered in grease and grime if I have to fix a flat)

If I'm on a shorter ride (20 mi or less) I use a "bottle rocket" deal that is a hard plastic case that fits in one of the bottle cages for cell phone, keys, credit card, cash.

Mini pump is usually strapped to the bike.

If I'm on a longer ride I take a small handlebar bag to throw the bottle rocket stuff in so that I have the ability to have 2 full water bottles.

I really should use my jersey pockets more, but I don't like them being weighed down either. I prefer a "fanny pack" to a jersey with full pockets catching on the seat.


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Oct 12, 2008)

Spare tube
patch kit
CO2 pump & cartridge
tire lever
multi-tool


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

i got a comparatively huge seat bag with a zipper-expandable bottom (a Cannondale Fastbag 240 i think). In the "small" configuration, it easily fits a spare tube, my cell phone, crank bros. tire lever, zip-loc bag with bandaids and zip-ties, a few allen wrenches (3, 5, 6 i think), and sometimes a screwdriver. I also have a plastic ID pouch with my driver's license and $20. My keys go in a separate zipper-mesh pouch inside. I might add a patch kit and some latex gloves.

I'm not sure what the disadvantage is with a big saddle bag. It doesnt weigh all that much more and I doubt the wind resistance is a problem.


----------



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

tube
patch kit
inflator and c02 cartridge
multitool
tire levers

and these wrapped in a latex glove (don't want to get my hands dirty fixing flats 
cell phone
car or house key
ID


----------



## jtab1 (Mar 6, 2009)

tube 
CO2 and inflator
multitool
tire levers
key

then I have a 20 in the bars phone in the back pocket and road id on my ankle


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

What's a saddle bag? 

I typically stuff my pockets with bars/food and maybe another bottle of water but that's all.


----------



## SleepyNinja (Mar 6, 2008)

One piece of string, a tea leaf, a paper clip, and a pocket knife.








Okay, not really I carry 2 tubes, presta to schrader valve, Pedro tire leavers, ID, cellphone, money, food, water, multi-tool, mini pump, sneakers, missing link and it all goes into a backpack.


----------



## Optomrider (Mar 12, 2009)

Do you really carry sneakers? Wouldn't they add a lot of weight? I'm surprised more roadies don't carry back packs. Must be a weight issue? areodynamics?


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Wrong Sport*



Optomrider said:


> ...I'm surprised more roadies don't carry back packs...


It's a bike ride, not a camping trip. How much stuff do you really need to carry?


----------



## SleepyNinja (Mar 6, 2008)

Optomrider said:


> Do you really carry sneakers? Wouldn't they add a lot of weight? I'm surprised more roadies don't carry back packs. Must be a weight issue? areodynamics?


Sneakers are not that heavy.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

*Tool Bag*

Co2(2) and Adapter
Tubes(2)
Tire Lever
Park Tire Boot
Park CT-5 Chain Tool
Park Spoke Wrench
Spare Chain Link
Campy 15mm Peanut Butter Wrench
Latex Gloves


----------



## jocww (Apr 30, 2009)

I normally carry a hydro pack if its a long ride 60+ miles so I can have 100oz of extra water on top of my bottles. But I only carry 1 spare tube my mini pump a patch kit/levers, bars, wallet and phone. I dont have a bag as I like to keep my bike light so I carry everything in my pockets which is pump, phone, tube, patch kit/levers, bars, ID and 40 bucks. Then in my cages water but thats for under 60 miles.


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

2 tubes
1 mini tool
2 tire levers
1 patch kit

Phone, ID, money, pocket knife, food all call the middle jersey pocket home. Keys go on a lanyard around the neck.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

2 tubes
CO2 inflator w/3 cartridges
2 tire levers
a Crank Bros speed tool
a rag
a cell phone
$20
a tire boot


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

we dont put half of the stuff you mentioned in them/jerseys thats how :thumbsup:
you only 'need' a spare tube(s) (not a patch kit, fix when you get home), tyre lever(s), $20 bill, food bars, house keys, phone. 
and when between seasons (spring/autumn): showerproof/gilet/arm warmers.


----------



## gnarSKYLER (Aug 23, 2007)

Tube
Co2 Inflator
2 Co2's
Hex wrench tool
Patch Kit
Tube goes in a sock which acts as a grease rag

Phone, wallet, chapstick, bars go in jersey pockets.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

why is everyone bringing hex tools? :crazy: 
just tighten your screws up while doing pre/post ride maintenance if need be.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Bag: Tire lever, patch kit, two tubes, two CO2 cartridges and 2 hex wrenches to fit my seatpost (collar and saddle attachment), piece of cardboard for a tire boot.

Jersey: CO2 inflator, mini pump, credit card, phone, cash, food. Sometimes arm warmers, gilet, gloves, cap (if it comes off).

I rode with a guy once who carried two full cokes in his jersey pockets. That would be annoying with those swinging around.

If I do go without a saddle bag, then I just carry one tube, one CO2, and patchkit.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*My List*

This is a very interesting topic because people have such a range of solutions. Here is what I carry:

Frame pump
Cell phone (in jersey pocket)

In a small under seat bag:
2 tubes (dusted with talc and wrapped in plastic wrap)
Patch kit (with $20 stashed inside)
3x3 inch pieces of tyvek envelopes (in case I need to boot a tire cut)
2 allen keys
Spoke key
2 tire levers
Health insurance card
1 key (car or house as needed)

Personally, I think that the boot is a must have. When you need it, you really need it.


----------



## BikeLV702 (Apr 19, 2008)

Two tubes
Change
Tire levers
Patch kit
Park Bros Multi-Tool

In my jersey goes gel(s) debit card and ID banded together, cell and iPod.


----------



## bradleyp (Sep 5, 2006)

1 pre-glued tubular
1 can of Vittoria Pit Stop
1 Co2 cartridge and valve
1 Pedro's plastic tire lever (these are the best)
$20 bill


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

2 tubes rolled in an old sock
inflator and cartridges
zip ties
tire levers
tire boot
cash


----------



## WinstonSmith (Apr 25, 2009)

I can't believe people actually carry things like a rag and latex gloves. Why not carry one of those Park Tools shop aprons as well?

I'm a minimalist so small package that works well - tube, tire lever, and patch kit all tightly wrapped together with a couple wraps of electrical tape. This makes is a very small, compact package. By using electrical tape, you can really crank down on it and make very tight and secure with no worries about rattles or loose stuff. You can also change the shape of it as needed so it’s fairly flat and fits in the pocket perfectly. I don't see a need for a bag myself.

I throw in one of the carbon stick pump that are about 6” long in one pocket and my wallet and keys in the other and that’s it.


----------



## mondayC (May 22, 2008)

I have:
$5-10
Spare tube
Patch kit
Some hex wrenches
Tire lever
And sometimes a paper towel.


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

two Co2's
tube or patch kit
ID, insurance card, debit card
2 tire levers
gels in the pockets and if im going far i might bring a single serving packet of Cytomax for when i refill the bottles.
never the cellular. bike-time is me-time :thumbsup:


----------



## MrDomino (Dec 30, 2008)

Presta/Schrader Converter
CO2 Inflator (with an extra cartridge)
2 spare tubes
Park patch kit
2 tire levers
Rubber gloves
Mix of hex wrenches
**INHALER**


----------

